# Meer (met bijvoeglijk en zelfstandig naamwoord)



## Chimel

Als er sprake is van "nood aan meer flexibele systemen", is er een middel om te onderscheiden tussen:
a) nood aan meer systemen (die flexibel zijn): _meer s_laat op zelfstandig naamwoord
en 
b) nood aan systemen die meer flexibel zijn: _meer_ slaat op bijvoeglijk naamwoord

Toegegeven, het verschil tussen beide betekenissen is niet enorm groot, maar toch...


----------



## bibibiben

De zin is inderdaad dubbelzinnig. 

Zin a is op deze manier ondubbelzinnig te maken:
Nood aan een groter aantal flexibele systemen.

Zin b is op deze manier ondubbelzinnig te maken:
Nood aan flexibelere systemen.

Overigens doet 'nood hebben aan' zeer Vlaams aan. In Nederland zou het 'behoefte hebben aan' luiden.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor dit duidelijk antwoord!

NB: ik lees en hoor hier "nood aan" bijna elke dag, maar dit is zeker een andere vraag voor een andere discussie...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Bedankt voor dit duidelijk antwoord!
> 
> NB: ik lees en hoor hier "nood aan" bijna elke dag, maar dit is zeker een andere vraag voor een andere discussie...


 
'Nood hebben aan' schijnt standaardtaal in België te zijn, weet ik sinds gisteren. Citaat van de Nederlandse Taalunie:

"We verstaan onder de standaardtaal in België het Nederlands dat algemeen bruikbaar is in het publieke domein in België, dat wil zeggen in alle belangrijke sectoren van het openbare leven, zoals het bestuur, de administratie, de rechtspraak, het onderwijs en de media. Anders uitgedrukt: standaardtaal in België is het Nederlands dat algemeen bruikbaar is binnen België in contacten met mensen buiten de eigen vertrouwde omgeving (in zogenaamde secundaire relaties). Woorden, uitdrukkingen, uitspraakvormen of constructies die standaardtaal in België zijn, zijn dus in principe zonder problemen bruikbaar in de genoemde sectoren en situaties."

De Taaldatabank van VRT Taalnet oordeelt niet echt welwillend over 'nood hebben aan' (zie: http://www.vrt.be/taal/nood-hebben-aan-zijn-aan), maar ik heb de indruk dat de Taaldatabank zich nogal vaak niet veel aantrekt van wat de gemiddelde Belg als correct Nederlands ziet. Misschien willen de Belgische forumleden bevestigen dat 'nood hebben aan' in België prima te gebruiken is?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> De Taaldatabank van VRT Taalnet oordeelt niet echt welwillend over 'nood hebben aan' (zie: http://www.vrt.be/taal/nood-hebben-aan-zijn-aan), maar ik heb de indruk dat de Taaldatabank zich nogal vaak niet veel aantrekt van wat de gemiddelde Belg als correct Nederlands ziet. Misschien willen de Belgische forumleden bevestigen dat 'nood hebben aan' in België prima te gebruiken is?


Ik bevestig!

Tussen haakjes: ik vind de definitie van de Nederlandse Taalunie die je citeert erg goed! En verder heb je gelijk over de taaldatabank: het is een bende mierenneukers die enkel naar het Noorden kijken en liefst zouden vergeten dat ze in Vlaanderen wonen of dat Vlaanderen zelfs bestaat.


----------



## CalmSharp

Chimel said:


> Als er sprake is van "nood aan meer flexibele systemen", is er een middel om te onderscheiden tussen:
> a) nood aan meer systemen (die flexibel zijn): _meer s_laat op zelfstandig naamwoord
> en
> b) nood aan systemen die meer flexibel zijn: _meer_ slaat op bijvoeglijk naamwoord
> 
> Toegegeven, het verschil tussen beide betekenissen is niet enorm groot, maar toch...



zin b) lijkt eigenlijk een Anglicisme. Wij zeggen in Nederland, er is nood aan *flexibelere* systemen. 

Ik weet niet of meer flexibele systemen fout is als je met meer iets over het bijvoeglijke naamwoord wilt zeggen, maar wij hebben voor bijvoeglijk naamwoorden een vergrotende en een overtreffende trap om een bijvoeglijk naamwoord sterker te maken. (trappen van vergelijking)

In het Engels is er wel veelvuldiger gebruik van het woord meer er zijn daar voor de trappen van vergelijking meer onregelmatigheden maar of het per sé een Anglicisme is dat weet ik niet. Wil je het goed doen in het Nederlands gebruik dan de trappen van vergelijking.

Gebruik je de constructie *meer flexibele systemen* dan zeg je dat je een groter aantal flexible systemen nodig hebt.


----------



## bibibiben

CalmSharp said:


> zin b) lijkt eigenlijk een Anglicisme. Wij zeggen in Nederland, er is nood aan *flexibelere* systemen. [...] Wil je het goed doen in het Nederlands gebruik dan de trappen van vergelijking.



Er is in dit geval geen sprake van een anglicisme. Om een opeenvolging van drie of meer toonloze klanken (de zogeheten sjwa of [ ə]) in een adjectief te vermijden,  is het juist geoorloofd om de vorm met _meer_ te gebruiken. 

Op http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/92/omschreven_trappen_van_vergelijking_algemeen is aanvullende informatie te vinden over het gebruik van de omschreven trappen van vergelijking. Er is meer mogelijk dan menigeen denkt.


----------



## Chimel

CalmSharp said:


> Gebruik je de constructie *meer flexibele systemen* dan zeg je dat je een groter aantal flexible systemen nodig hebt.


Bedankt voor je reactie. Maar _ik g_ebruik dat niet, ik moet dat gewoon vertalen. En dus het idee begrijpen.

"Flexibelere" zou inderdaad een manier zijn om de zin ondubbelzinnig te maken, zoals eerder aangegeven, maar mijn vraag was: zou een Nederlandstalige het automatisch zo uitdrukken als hij dit bedoelt? Blijkbaar niet: veel mensen zouden "meer flexibele" zeggen i.p.v. de klassieke vergrotende trap te gebruiken en dus kan ik niet met zekerheid weten wat hier eigenlijk wordt bedoeld (behalve als de context duidelijk is, uiteraard).


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...]
> Misschien willen de Belgische forumleden bevestigen dat 'nood hebben aan' in België prima te gebruiken is?



Perfect aanvaardbaar in België.



Chimel said:


> Bedankt voor je reactie. Maar _ik g_ebruik dat niet, ik moet dat gewoon vertalen. En dus het idee begrijpen.
> 
> "Flexibelere" zou inderdaad een manier zijn om de zin ondubbelzinnig te maken, zoals eerder aangegeven, maar mijn vraag was: zou een Nederlandstalige het automatisch zo uitdrukken als hij dit bedoelt? Blijkbaar niet: veel mensen zouden "meer flexibele" zeggen i.p.v. de klassieke vergrotende trap te gebruiken en dus kan ik niet met zekerheid weten wat hier eigenlijk wordt bedoeld (behalve als de context duidelijk is, uiteraard).



Ondanks dat men een vorm met 'meer' gebruiken kan in het Nederlands is mijn inziens de voornaamste reden waarom men het zo vaak als dusdanig formuleert wel degelijk de Engelse ziekte: de alomtegenwoordigheid van 'more' bij het vergroten in het Engels. Zonder context is het hier wat mij betreft onmogelijk om te bepalen op naar welk woord de 'meer' verwijst. Let op: voor deze ambiguïteit kan ook bewust gekozen zijn.


----------

